# R35 black rear seats



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

FOUND


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a set from my car - removed as I have stripped the car out fully 
message me on 07891664440

I will take pics tonight when home they're in my garage


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*seats*



wiggy1980 said:


> Seeing if theres any here before i go on ebay please pm me with price inc postage po6.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi we have a set in stock , contact [email protected]


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Msg both of you cheers

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*seats*



wiggy1980 said:


> Msg both of you cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


£150 for the pair , I am at goodwood so can bring them , or can post for £24 , e mail [email protected]


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Cheers andy was nice to meet you. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

